# About 8.1 TRIM support



## tobe (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi,

The new release if full of great improvements 



			
				&quot said:
			
		

> The ada(4)  driver now supports BIO_DELETE. For SSDs this uses TRIM feature of DATA SET MANAGEMENT command, as defined by ACS-2 specification working draft. For Compact Flash use CFA ERASE command, same as ad(4)  does. This change realizes restoring write speed of SSDs which supports TRIM command by doing newfs -E /dev/ada1, for example.



If i'm not newfs'ing my partitions, will the write speed be restored after some time ?
Or can i just create a big file to fill empty sectors and then delete it ?


----------



## aragon (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't think rm(1) or UFS are aware of it yet.  You probably have to use newfs for now.


----------



## tobe (Jul 24, 2010)

ok i see, thanks.

another good news is:

```
atapci0: <Intel SCH UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x1810-0x181f at device 31.1 on pci0
ad0: 61057MB <Kingston SSDNow V Series 64GB B090522a> at ata0-master UDMA100
```
with hw.ata.ata_dma_check_80pin=0, it was UDMA33 under 8.0  (i'm using an IDE->SATA converter).


----------

